
Show HN: Translator apps and API (Please read my story first) - alexei_rudak
https://lingvanex.com/products/
======
alexei_rudak
Dear community,

It was very long and difficult way to success to create my translator. Please
read the story below first and then ask questions about my startup and why
it's worth to show.

[https://medium.com/@alexeirudak/how-i-earned-1m-with-no-
busi...](https://medium.com/@alexeirudak/how-i-earned-1m-with-no-business-
experience-and-spent-it-to-create-a-brand-new-translator-54cbd68fa9b)

Regards, Alexei

